# iphone 4 white or samsung galaxy s2 ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

ordered a iphone 4 in white tonight and cant wait to get it but another part of me says i should have got a galaxy s2 in black .

so what i wanted to ask is the iphone 4 a good upgrade or should i look to swap for the s2 ?

thoughts on both .

thanks.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Cannot really comment on the samsung...

Wife had a 3Gs and I started using it that much I got a 4 and then recently upgraded to a 4s without even looking at any other phones.

It does everything very easily and works very well. Do people que up for any other phone? even second hand prices are good.

Sure the others are proabably very good now....but not sure they have the complete package,

You will like it I'm sure


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I would have a iPhone 4s in BLACK over a SGS2 anyday. My partner has the Samsung, and I hate it!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I was wanting the 4S when it came out but also was very keen on the S2 but the contract price for the 4S was far to much so settled on the S2 and I have had a play with one and it is a nice phone but last week I went into Phones4U to talk about my upgrade as its due on Christmas day :wall: so was hopeing that I could get a phone earlier but the answer was no, anyway it now turns out that the Contract price for the 4S has come down and if I p/ex my current phone with them I can have a 16gb 4S for less than I pay at the moment so I am now back onto wanting the 4S. This will be my first venture into the world of Apple, both good phones though


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I don't have first hand experience of either but techradar.com rates the S2 as the No. 1 phone with the 4S in 2nd position, so it's a close call! 

See HERE.

Alan W


----------



## Mafoo (Jan 20, 2011)

I have owned the 4G and the Samsung. Samsung all the way for me. Virtually identical but the Samsung offers more freedom of usage.

Cant comment on 4Gs but from what I hear its not a huge advancement on the 4G

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

well i wanted the 4s but at £10 extra a month was over budget so went for the 4 sure i will love it in lovely white 

got to buy a cover tho .


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Had my Galaxy for two weeks now& l'm loving it. Check out a few comparisons on YouTube, thats what persuaded me. I Keep finding brilliant free apps, the latest one is all the freeview Tv channels!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Had my Galaxy for two weeks now& l'm loving it. Check out a few comparisons on YouTube, thats what persuaded me. I Keep finding brilliant free apps, the latest one is all the freeview Tv channels!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Freeview Channels WOW, can you just watch them when you want or are they like a IPlayer sort of thing, this is what I want with my next phone, to be able to watch TV while I am waiting on the school run


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Will be getting the 4S in January, S2 is alot cheaper mind.

If I wasnt going to lose all my apps on my current 3GS I could be swayed by the S2.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> I Keep finding brilliant free apps, the latest one is all the freeview Tv channels!


like TVCatchup.com?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just be carefull on covers. 

Some can mark the phone.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea,thats the one! Works for iphone and PS3 
too!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I went for the S2 a few weeks back. Simple reason nobody would do a deal on the Iphone, they just kept saying prices are set. IIRC £34/month was best i could get for package I wanted. S2 everyone wanted me to take it and couldn't haggle enough. Got it for £21/month in the end.
Phone is great had no problems, don't miss my old Iphone at all.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wife is on her third samsung galaxy s2, all hers have suffered from echo when people ring you !!( on their side of the call), google samsung galaxy s2 echo seems a lot of people have it?!, needless to say we won't be buying another samsung again, I wish I had got her an iPhone 4s now


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

S2 all the way changed changed from an Iphone 4 to this and wouldnt go back.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Had my S2 for 3 months now, absolutely love it, did take a look at the iphones but not keen on using itunes and didnt like the layout. Battery can drain quickly when using apps but overall a great phone


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Wife is on her third samsung galaxy s2, all hers have suffered from echo when people ring you !!( on their side of the call), google samsung galaxy s2 echo seems a lot of people have it?!, needless to say we won't be buying another samsung again, I wish I had got her an iPhone 4s now


 Echo might well be because she uses a phone case or a silicon skin. apparently switching off noise reduction kills the echo.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

herbiedacious said:


> Echo might well be because she uses a phone case or a silicon skin. apparently switching off noise reduction kills the echo.


It's never been in a case, also switching off noise reduction on every phone call ( as it reverts back after each call) is far from ideal on a £400+ phone


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

go for the s2, i love mine, had all the iphones and the s2 does more but the things the iphone does do it does really well.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Had both,Galaxy s2 KILLS the iphone! so much better phone.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Shaun said:


> It's never been in a case, also switching off noise reduction on every phone call ( as it reverts back after each call) is far from ideal on a £400+ phone


£400+:doublesho:doublesho 
Mine was free


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

got the s2 in the end 

glad did tbh.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

My wife and I both have the S2. Comparing it to the 4s, you just know you made the right choice. Its better in every respect.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

mejinks said:


> Its better in every respect.


Technically maybe but...


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the s2 and love it will not be with out it sitting here in the bath posting from my phone even as we speak some of the apps are fantastic I got a deal with the 10p apps and I purchased a keyboard that learns what I type so makes it so much faster to use thumb up for the s2 from me


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

My wife has the White S2 and to be fair I prefer it over my iphone...by a long way


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I have this dilemma come 7th Jan.. think it will come down to the best tariff I can negotiate as I do not want to be tied in at £30+ per month for 2 years!!!

Currently have Nokia 6700 classic (old skool) at £15 per month so it'll be a drastic change which ever phone I get.

My OH has the iPhone 4s & it is a nice bit of kit, but I'm easily impressed & the voice thing is only a gimmick & not used :lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I just wish Android would fix all the issues with OS upgrades. I know so many who like their Android but get really pissed off when a new OS comes out and they can't get it.

Ice-Cream Sandwich was claimed to have support from virtually every manufacturer and would be an easy upgrade but I am yet to see this - previewed May 2011, released October 2011, Now @ 4.0.3 and how many phones run it?? Was surprised at how poorly designed the customisation layer abstraction was such that where Samsaung customise Android for their phones they then have to customise every release manually again.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Darlofan said:


> £400+:doublesho:doublesho
> Mine was free


They are never free ;-) , Hers was on a contract and she didnt pay for the phone itself but try and buy one out of a contract

http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mobiles/choose-tariff/SAMSUNG_GALAXY_S_2/PPAY/NEW


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

in case anyone is interested; I just popped into O2 to see what's available when my upgrade is due (early Jan).

*iPhone 4s* - 300mins + unlimited text + 500mb data for £32 per month + £169.99 to buy 16gb phone

*Samsung S2* - 300mins + unlimited text +500mb data for £27 per month + free phone

Both for 24 month contracts (no haggling involved), and the Samsung is in their January sale :

www.O2.co.uk

Those figures alone mean I will be getting the Samsung!!!


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Well we used to be a 2 i-Phone family. Then we changed one for a Galaxy S2 (mine) and within a fortnight the Wife wanted to change as well. So now we're a 2 Galaxy family 

More functions, more apps, less cost, bigger screen, faster, the ability to change a battery, oh and 20% discount at Vodafone for being staff at one of their contractors. And finally I'm free of i-Tunes, praise the Lord 

Android rocks as well. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Upgrade day is tomorrow :wall:, something to look forward to after Christmas. I still cant decide which way I am going to go if I can do a deal over the 4S. If I go 4S it will be the first Apple product I have ever had but I have a little feeling of Better the devil yoy know in me as I have had Samsung phones before and have liked them except the battery life. If I go 4S I will have to buy new Car Chagers etc while the S2 will work with what I already have. We will see what happens on the 27th as the Phones4U Manager did say he will look after me as I have been using them for years


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

dsolds said:


> more apps,


There's definitely not more apps. There are more free apps for the Samsung, but I believe Apple, with now over 500,000, have around 30% more.
Also, you guys don't have iCloud - and it's flipping brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

galaxy S2 for me


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

S2 for me, brilliant :thumb:


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> There's definitely not more apps. There are more free apps for the Samsung, but I believe Apple, with now over 500,000, have around 30% more.
> Also, you guys don't have iCloud - and it's flipping brilliant. :thumb:


OK, more USEFUL apps then. 

iCloud, Google Docs, Picassa, meh. You sell your ass to apple or google, matters not.

I've had both and it's strangely liberating not having crApple in my wallet every 5 seconds. I really did like the iPhone and never thought I'd feel this way about Android but it is so much more flexible and I don't need Apple's permission to do everything. And then there's the cost......Apple stuff is just i-Wateringly expensive.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Took the S2 myself, lots of friends all have the 4/4S and couldn't bring myself to be a sheep like them. 

Fish


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I had an iPhone 3GS but today collected the Galaxy S2...

I LOVE IT!

Quite a few apps you'd normally pay for on iTunes are free on Android as well!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Went to get my new phone today which I still wasnt sure as to what I wanted s11 or 4s and then I found out I wasnt due a upgrade due to me upgradeing early last time. Orange let you update your phone 90 day before the end of your contract but they dont tell you that the remaining 90 then get put on top of the new contract upon upgrading if you know what I mean. I was never ever told this and my paperwork says my contract started at 25 March 2010 which I thought Christmas Day was the upgrade time but NO, its March 25 :wall:. They did tell me that the Samsung s3 is due the first quarter of 2012 so it might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a iPhone 4 in black and it's the best phone I've ever had plus the fact that Apple are the best company ever! 

I had a problem with my first iPhone 4 and I took it into apple less than 30 seconds later a brand new mobile free of charge. 

What I'm getting at is that I didn't have to wait for them to fix it and they just said yeah it's broke here's your brand new phone none of this ( well you must of broken it what have you done ???? It'll cost you rubbish) 

I will always have a iPhone or apple device I'd never consider buying anything else I also only pay £12.95 a month and get the phone free and 400 minutes us unlimited Internet and text and picture messages with 02  

I don't call people so the 400 minutes is plenty for me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Sonia said:


> I will always have a iPhone or apple device I'd never consider buying anything else I also only pay £12.95 a month and get the phone free and 400 minutes us unlimited Internet and text and picture messages with 02
> 
> I don't call people so the 400 minutes is plenty for me


That's a superb deal are you an o2 Employee or do you have friends and family discount?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

IanG said:


> That's a superb deal are you an o2 Employee or do you have friends and family discount?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


She's on O2 Business Deal mate, got 2 phones with O2 and they did us an amazing deal.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361514,-1.230069


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently switched from my iphone 3gs to a Samsung Galaxy S2. The S2 is a good phone but I dont rate it any better than the 3gs (other than the larger screen size).

In fact my laptop is on its way out and im really wanting an Apple macbook. But to get the most from it I really ought to switch back to my iphone 3gs.


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

Iphone one direction locked down even with Cydia installed 

Samsung loads of custom roms and hacks to make your phone fast and reliable 

Iphone has one ROM / IOS and it doesnt change :wall::wall:

ive got both android is far better :doublesho


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

My partner was considering the Galaxy S2, but went for the Galaxy Nexus after much deliberation. The Nexus is a really nice phone, and Ice Cream Sandwich offers some nice new features.


----------

